# Which theme do you like better?



## laurajo (Jul 26, 2013)

Ok, I have my makeup and outfit picked out for my room in the haunted house I work for, but I need help settling on my main theme. I'm going to be a half-doll half-human creature. Should my background be a child's bedroom, a toy store, or a stage? Feel free to mention your own idea!


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

Child's room, I hate dolls that move and it creeps me out when I see dolls or items like that in a child's room......plays on the nerves!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'll throw in my vote for a child's room. As George pointed out, dolls are just inherently creepy.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Child's room!


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

I, too, say child's room.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

There's so much you can do with the other toys in a child's room, too. Not to mention the monster in the closet!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm voting for Toy Store. Childs room would be good also, but done too much IMO. The toy store if you could fill it out good, I think would be new and unique. A surprise if you will. Just my vote.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Childs room.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

When you said you'd be a half-doll half-human creature I pictured a marionette. You could get really creepy with the costume.

The room could have piles of broken mannequin body parts - like failed attempts at the doll-human hybrid.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Definitely Child's room.


----------



## laurajo (Jul 26, 2013)

wow, the second picture is creepy! Inspiration!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mortuis (Aug 13, 2013)

Child's room.

What can I say? I'm an original.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Toy store has lots of space for spookiness. Like "Toy Story" gone wild


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

I'm also thinking Toy Store as well. Even though a child's room is nice, it is overdone I think. Something new like a store mixed in with other toys comparison in size I think will scare more people. They wouldn't know which one is real, until you move. Unlike a child's room with you being a half doll-half human, there would be a size difference if your using real dolls as props.

As with a toy store you have the option of making your props to be in proportion to you. Not that they have to be as tall as you but it could be more convincing, I think with all those toys surrounding you. Plus you would have the option of being in different places within the store. :jol:


----------



## QuiteShadow (Aug 13, 2013)

A child's bedroom sounds like the best idea. I would also see if you can get some cheep creepy dolls from original horror movies. Like Chucky and stuff like that. Or maybe break the other dolls and stuffed animals.


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

Child's room


----------

